# Bunks



## cavman138 (Sep 18, 2010)

My trailer came with bunks that are vertical. I have noticed that many of yall have your bunks that are horizontal. What are the disadvantages of leaving the bunks vertical?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 18, 2010)

If I understand you being vertical there is less supporting your boat than horizontal.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok...I will admit to not understanding what you mean by vertical bunks. Unless you are talking about the side guides that can be vertial (sometimes with rollers) or horizontal carpeted boards...

A picture is worth a thousand words.....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 20, 2010)

He means his bunks are turned up on edge rather than laying flat. The boat is sitting on the skinny side of the bunk.

My trailer was the same way when I got it. I just scrapped the bunk brackets all together and bolted the bunks directly to the trailer. If thats not possible with your trailer/boat combo you can search the net for new brackets that will allow you to bolt them down horizontally or make your own. May even be able to mod your current brackets.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Or bolt new bunks to the vertical boards with lag bolts, then carpet them. Your boat will sit about 1-1/2" higher than it currently does, however there will be more support for the boat.

Part of my old bunk set up had the bunk bolted to an upright 2by. Might be able to see it in the pic I attached.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not having any problems with the bunks being on edge.


----------

